# County Fairs



## michickenwrangler (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone else taking animals/produce/crafts to the county fair(s) this year?

DD will be showing our horse Izzie in leadline and pee-wee showmanship on Youth day. I've entered our eggs, some produce and flowers in the fair. I also have a rag-rug I'm entering and a few photographs. Last but not least: pumpkin bread and oatmeal butterscotch cookies. The latter made with homemade butter from our cow share.

I plan to enter 2 fairs this year, our county (which has a dinky, dirty fair) and the county north of us which puts on a wonderful fair.


----------



## Trail rider (Jul 6, 2010)

I only go to look, see all my buddies, and dream about all them new tractors and implements.  I go to the Monroe County Fair.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm too busy with alpaca birthing to attend fairs. If we go, it is just for an evening to look around and enjoy ourselves. Maybe someday with the goats but not for now.


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Aug 25, 2010)

I showed rabbits at mine this year, I've been showing rabbits at fair for three years now. I took 12 Mini Rex and 3 Jersey Woolies.
Walked away with BOSV red mini rex, BOV black mini rex, BOSG self jersey wooly and a ton of 1st places.


----------

